# Tungsten



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone use tungsten bullet weights?
I just bought a few packs and let me tell you they arent cheap.  
Just wondering how everyone likes them.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I love them. They are so much smaller the slip through weeds better and they transmit bottom structure much better.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I love tungsten for riggin' can't beat it.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

good stuff.....i love the 'W'

i only use them in tourneys though. i use lead in practice, because of the cost.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

completely replaced lead for me. bullets for texas rigs, cylinders for carolina rigging, and bass pro sells a great drop shot weight. definately worth the money to any tourn. angler.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I like them better also. I don't think they seem to get stuck as easily, also like said earlier they make more noise when they hit rocks.


----------

